
Alternative theory of gravity makes a nearly testable prediction - arunbahl
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/07/alternative-theory-of-gravity-makes-a-nearly-testable-prediction/
======
hacker_9
Fluff piece, light on any interesting details.

~~~
rjf72
Seems to be a bunch of words for filler wrapped around one significant
paragraph:

"The changes to the gas in the outer region of galaxies [by modified gravity
modeling] causes higher densities of gas to form there, which in turn
increases the efficiency of cooling of that gas. It turns out that an
instrument of the Square Kilometer Array radiotelescope will be sensitive to
the altered properties of the gas. As a result, it may be able to pick up any
deviations from general relativity."

------
nestorD
tldr: they simulated the formation of galaxies with general relativity and an
alternativ theory and found a property that differs between both simulations
and should be measurable with the Square Kilometer Array radiotelescope.

(a nice thing is that this is a general approach that could be used to quickly
test and unvalidate alternativ models)

------
anentropic
"nearly testable" LOL

